# Anyone reduced their dosage of DHEA with positive effects ?



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I've just recently started taking 75mg of DHEA daily for about a week and wondered if anyone reduced their dosage due to side effects ? I seem to be getting palpitations
and just don't feel 'right ' on this dosage. I can't explain it but my chest feels weird . I feel very aware that I'm taking a strong drug. Also my hair is greasy and I'm a bit worried about hair loss. I would like to persevere with it but would like to know if anyone had a positive effect with a reduced dosage ?

Thanks

Trixiebluebell


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi I had similar issues for first month but after that my body adjusted. That said I lowered the dosage to 50 in the second week and stuck with that for about 2 weeks before moving back up to the 75 dose. Once back on 75 I switched to taking it all in one go with breakfast and aside from being more grumpy than normal & losing temper quicker all other side effects were pretty non existent.

In short I think your idea of decreasing dosage for bit is good one, though you will prob find greasy hair continues for bit longer.


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Fififi

Thanks for your advice. I have lowered my dosage to 50mg and I am feeling a bit better on it ( apart from greasy hair )  I take one in the morning and one in the evening with 8 hours in between. I think the 75mg was having a cumulative effect and the side effects seemed to get worse over the day. I may try and up it after a month , I'll see how I feel. I suppose everyones levels are different and some may tolerate it better than others. 
I wish you luck with your journey 

Trixiebluebell X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad you've found a lower dose is helping. The hair thing will improve too eventually ... I spent fortune on Batise Dry Shampoo at first!!!

Wishing you baby happiness soon


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I was taking 25mg morning and evening but found it affected my sleep, so I took it morning and lunchtime instead. Are you also taking the micronised dhea? I found it more effective with less side effects.


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes the joys of oily hair shampoo and dry shampoo ........

Mandy Pandy ,  yes I'm taking the ultra micronised DHEA from McPherson's . Were you taking 50mg before you became pregnant naturally ? ( congratulations BTW : ) ! )

I find if I don't leave 8 hours between each tablet I get palpitations. My sleeping has been ok but I'm used to dreaming every night . I don't find I'm waking up more though

Trixiebluebell  x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thank you! ...and yep, I was indeed. I haven't stopped taking it either but have reduced the dosage to 10mg and will put it back up to 50 after the birth. Dr Gorgy wanted me on 75mg but like you, I found it was too much. 

I'd been taking 25mg for quite some time, which I guess is why having one at lunchtime was fine.  Certainly if it's not affecting your sleep then happy days! :-D

I think the idea is to take it for at least 3 months before cycling. I was taking it in preparation for my surrogate cycle.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

One other thing - one of the reasons I reduced the dosage is because it can also increase your testosterone levels which is detrimental to fertility, so it is well worth getting those checked out as well - your gp should be able to do it for you.


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Mandy Pandy 

Thanks for that. Yes I'm aware of the testosterone being raised. I haven't however had my levels tested. I'm just trying it out and plan to only be on it a couple of months max. If I start to feel weird I will reduce it further or stop.

Trixiebluebell x


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been taking 25mg for 9 days and have now increased it to 50mg per day (with approx 8 hours in-between).

If there's no side effects I'll increase it further to 75mg in a week or so.

Out of interest, does anyone know where to get tested for testosterone?  Or is it just at the GP's?

Thanks,

Lisa x


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Lisa

Thanks for that. That seems a sensible way to try it. I seem to be going the other way and now reducing it ! If you google blood tests online there seem to be quite a few private companies that offer tests or combinations of tests. Some are in conjunction with private hospitals or you can send off for results. I considered this then thought that the results I might receive may only be understandable if given by a doctor who is prescribing the supplement and able to monitor any fluctuation in levels and explain the results properly. It may be worth trying to do this yourself though and it may give you some peace of mind. Just out of curiosity I noticed you were a similar age to me ( I'm 44 ) and going through IVF , do you have a low AMH level ?

Trixiebluebell.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hi Trixiebluebell,*

To be honest I don't know what my AMH is.

I only had FSH tested prior to IVF and it was 14.5 which I believe is quite high.

However since my failed cycle I've now done a home AMH test through DuoFertility and am just waiting for the results.

I also did a home Vitamin D test and waiting for those results too.

I'll update this thread once I know 

Lisa


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Lisa

I had my AMH done a couple of years ago and it was 1.98 which is very low . My FSH was about 7 I think then and is now around 14 or 15 I think last time I had it tested. 

Good luck with your results let us know how you get on 

Trixiebluebell X


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hi again trixiebluebell,*

Just got my AMH result back today and it's 1.5 

Do you know whether it can be improved or not?

Guess I need to head over the the low amh forum area and start reading/learning!

Lisa x


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Lisa

It is low but in context it's probably good for someone of your age and normal. AMH indicates the amount of eggs we have left . They test your AMH to see how you will respond to IVF , it's not an indicator of whether or not you can get pregnant it just indicates that you may be a poor responder. DHEA might help but I would definitely read a lot about it before you think about taking it as it can have negative effects on fertility as well as positive . Are you thinking of going ahead with IVF ? Did you speak to someone about your results ?

Trixiebluebell X


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Trixiebluebell,

Well in my first IVF one of my two eggs fertilised however it was slow to split and was only 2 cells for my 3DT.

So even though my AMH is low, it's good to know that the eggs I produced (well one of them) did fertilise.

With regards to DHEA, I'm already taking this... 25mg the first week then 50mg for another week. I'll probably stay on 50mg for another week before increasing it to 75mg.

We'll probably try IVF again but not in the UK. We're reading up on a couple of clinics in Prague or maybe Serum.

Thanks,

Lisa x


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Lisa

That sounds very positive. The DHEA may help with your egg quality. I believe there are some great IVF clinics abroad and more affordable. 
Good luck with your next try  

Trixiebluebell X


----------



## lyndylou (May 24, 2008)

Have any of you seen any improvement in fertility markers as a result of taking it ie reduced FSH, improved AMH or AFC? Regards, Linda


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Linda,

My AFC after taking DHEA for 2 months was 13. This time last year it was 6!
My FSH last month was under 5. Last time I cycled it was over 10. I have been taking DHEA for 4 months but haven't achieved a BFP yet.

Hope that helps.

C x


----------



## lyndylou (May 24, 2008)

It does thanks, I have some and will start taking it


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Well I've just done a hpt this morning and got a BFP!!!!!
As soon as I started taking DHEA I felt "fertile" again. I started ovulating again as seen by blood tests and scans.
Previously I was spotting a week before AF was due and that stopped, I am assuming because my progesterone was higher due to ovulation and my boobs got bigger again after ovulation like they used to when I was younger.
As far as I'm concerned this BFP is a result of taking DHEA.
One thing I would say is check your levels. After a month of 75mg my testosterone and DHEA levels were too high and went down to just 25mg after that.

Good luck Lyndylou

C x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations chickaboo      
Bet you are over the moon and what good timing too, just before due to start a cycle.
Enjoy!

Lyndylou - I sadly didn't get BFP but did seem to ovulate more regularly and cycles were usually same length. Since stopping DHEA in Sept (as was meant to be having DE cycle then) I've found my periods very messed up and had number of very short cycles - having DEIVF currently but if it fails will be returning to DHEA.


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Thank you fififi.  I was actually supposed to just cycle but got cancelled because it was Chritsmas!! Every cloud.....
I have been following your posts with interest by the way.  Especially the one about DE when you already have a child. If we don't manage to have another child with OE, DE is definitely a route we will be taking too. After doing lots of research, I now have no issues at all with having a DE child.
Good luck to you.

C x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Even more amazing - a true Christmas miracle!
Wishing you continued happiness  

Ps. Am glad my other thread has helped you in some way - I probably post too much but since FF is the only outlet I have for my thoughts and worries it has enabled me to move on and is so helpful when have uncertainties.


----------

